# Egg Recall



## bbally (Aug 20, 2010)

With the amount of people sick from the raw eggs this past three months, I wonder if Alton Brown will do another great spoof on the egg police thing?

The guys a food safety nightmare at best.(actually most of food networks people are).......  I would love to know if he reads the 380 million eggs recalled and thinks that th 325 people sickened and 8 dead are just collateral damage?

*http://apnews.myway.com/article/20100819/D9HM8BL82.html*


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess it depends if you are one of the collateral - just sayin

I used to like his show when he first started but he has been doing some crazy unsafe stuff in the last couple of years


----------



## ak1 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I guess that because there was an issue with eggs from one company called "Wright County Eggs" in Iowa, this means that you must accuse the whole industry and a network of being unsafe?


----------



## bbally (Aug 21, 2010)

AK1 said:


> So, I guess that because there was an issue with eggs from one company called "Wright County Eggs" in Iowa, this means that you must accuse the whole industry and a network of being unsafe?


Never accused a whole network, never accused an industry.

Just a point that poo pooing proper handling and safe cooking tends to bite one in the backside at some point.  And used as an example a person who is constantly poking at the USDA egg rules.

Sorry if you somehow read that as poking at the industry and a network.  I certainly don't see that in it.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually whats really sad is that an entire industry is going to take a hit because somebody didn't bother to follow the proper food safety procedures. Hopefully they can track down the cause whether it be at the farm or from an outside source and get it corrected. I went to a farm food safety class on Friday and heard about lots of new regulations that have been enacted and are going to be enacted over the next couple years. After the big tomato scare a couple years ago they have enacted and are enacting even more regulations to that industry which is probably a good thing but considering that the actual cause was peppers from Mexico I sure hope they are going to be under the same regulations.

It seems so many people think food safety is not needed or doesn't need to be followed until something bad happens if its at your house usually its just your family and maybe a few friends. If its a restaurant or a grocery store more people are affected so it gets more attention. When its a large supplier or producer it affects even more people and usually gets national attention. Shouldn't we be just as concerned at home as we want the stores that sell us goods and the producers to be regardless of where the problem comes from the results can be just as bad


----------



## chefrob (Aug 21, 2010)

all i want is an over easy egg to go with my chorrizo con papas! you can now add Hillandale Farms to the list. as i understand it they purchased eggs/birds from Wright County Egg.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

Prayers sent to the ones that died, uncalled for whatever the reason.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't seem to understand all the AB bashing on this forum, I watch his show and enjoy it, also have bought a few of his books. I have not seen anything i would deem unsafe or even questionable on his show.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 22, 2010)

Piney discussed what I would call a "ladder of responsibility" starting with the individual cook and moving all the way up to the major manufacturers and importers of food products.  I am willing to bet that the  number of people sickened by bad eggs from the producer pales in comparison to the number of people sickened by careless or clueless individual cooks.   Can't tell you the number of times I ate boiled crabs or shellfish that have been sitting in the refrigerator a couple of days too long and spent the weekend trying to shove my stomach back into my body.  Or the number of times I watched my sister cut a chicken and then after running the knife under lukewarm water to rinse it cut up a bowl of tomatoes. Or my father in law's turkey stuffing that was removed from an undercooked (still cool at the joints) Thanksgiving turkey and served to the family. 

We as individuals are our biggest problem but we need to hold the suppliers to a high standard.  I am 100 percent for fresh, safe food supplies.  I think that when we spend our money on food we naturally believe that it's healthy and pathogen free. 

But knowing what I know about the habits of some cooks I go out of my way to take responsibility to either watch the food as it is prepared or to avoid suspect dishes served by friends and family.

Want to cause some stink in the family.  Try  telling everyone that the Thanksgiving stuffing came out of an undercooked bird.  I tell my wife (her family) and then spend my time eating the fresh vegetable trays (from Winn Dixie) and what I brought.  I have learned to look over the food as it arrives and either slip it in the oven to bring to temp or bring to a near boil on the stove top. 

In the old days young women took classes in Home Economics where they learned the basics of safe food preparation.  In today's society I am willing to bet that the vast majority of busy cooks know very little about the safe preparation of home cooked meals.


----------



## tigerregis (Aug 22, 2010)

Alblancher, perfect, just %&*^ perfect. Nothing is more important than a sanitary kitchen and the food that comes out of it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 22, 2010)

AK1 said:


> So, I guess that because there was an issue with eggs from one company called "Wright County Eggs" in Iowa, this means that you must accuse the whole industry and a network of being unsafe?


380 MILLION eggs is not a small thing.  I do not see anything in Bob's post accusing the egg industry...  Television networks care about two things ratings and profit... if you remember that you should be okay...  They are not food safety experts...

 


shtrdave said:


> I don't seem to understand all the AB bashing on this forum, I watch his show and enjoy it, also have bought a few of his books. I have not seen anything i would deem unsafe or even questionable on his show.


You have to remember, Alton Brown is an entertainer not a food safety expert.  Everything on his show is scripted to optimize viewers and network ratings.  If you want to learn food safety take everything you see on TV with the understanding it is for entertainment and network ratings.  They could care less about safety as long as they maintain an audience.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't understand the Alton Brown bashing either or the Giada bashing..

I don't have to agree with their practices 100% and me not agreeing does not make me right and them wrong or vise versa.

Food safety is open to some interpretation and while most of let the USDA do that for us, it is a very personal thing as well.

I do not like the disrespect that I am seeing toward folks who I consider to be great chef's and people who are well respected and watched by millions.

I would be pretty embarrassed if Alton Brown or Giada came upon this site during some research or web browsing (I'm sure it happens) and finds this type of material.

Just give that some thought when posting and creating threads on this forum..


----------



## bbally (Aug 22, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I would be pretty embarrassed if Alton Brown or Giada came upon this site during some research or web browsing (I'm sure it happens) and finds this type of material.
> 
> Just give that some thought when posting and creating threads on this forum..


Jeff, I want you to know I did give it thought.  My hope is if Alton reads it he stops making fun of the USDA regs and stops teaching people they are for other people.  I don't mind any of the chefs in the publics eye, but I expect them to set the bar very high, not lower it by poo pooing in public very important food safety facts and regulations.

With public presentations comes certain responsibilities.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2010)

bbally said:


> Jeff, I want you to know I did give it thought.  My hope is if Alton reads it he stops making fun of the USDA regs and stops teaching people they are for other people.  I don't mind any of the chefs in the publics eye, but I expect them to set the bar very high, not lower it by poo pooing in public very important food safety facts and regulations.
> 
> With public presentations comes certain responsibilities.


Bbally,

I completely understand that however, I do not want this forum to be the place that sets that record straight unless we can do it in a very respectful manner with absolutely no character assassination.
Everyone,

I am not pointing fingers at anyone specifically.. just asserting the direction that I want for this forum.

I appreciate everyone's adherence to this direction.

We don't ALL agree on what food safety is and I can tell you that while we use the USDA for the most part on this forum, I do not personally abide by everything the USDA says. Most folks don't and I can tell you that while that may be unfortunate, that is the way of our society and the way in my home at times and with certain foods.

I buy eggs from a local guy and they were laid that morning when I get them. They go straight into the fridge. I like my eggs over-easy with the yolk still running. I wouldn't ever eat eggs any other way.. firm egg is just nasty in my opinion
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Over easy is totally against the USDA recommendations for cooking eggs for 2-3 minutes per side with firm yellow and firm white.

There again.. food safety is important but it is also something you have to decide for your own family at a very personal level.

My parents would both die before they would eat beef that was not cremated to a well done almost burnt condition.. I like mine medium rare most of the time.

I have friends who test poultry by looking for clear juice.. I use a thermometer.

As you can see, I may not do things the way other folks do but  I make an informed decision about what I am comfortable with in my own home.

If you ask me how to fry an egg.. I am not going to tell you to cook it for 2-3 minutes on each side as recommended by the USDA, I am going to tell you to get the outer white done, flip it, cook 15 seconds then flip again quickly before scooping it out of the pan.

I'm just telling you how I do it.

If I were on network TV, I would do the same and obviously folks could take my advice or leave it at their own discretion.

Name ANY chef, TV or otherwise and study their cooking practices and I think you will find that they have a way that they do things that may or may not line up with the way that any of us do it. It also may or may not line up with the USDA recommendations.

*My original statement was that I did not want this forum to be about setting every mainstream chef straight.. I am certainly not opposed to discussing methods in a more generic and non personal way.*

*There is nothing productive about tearing down all of the chefs, well known or otherwise, who don't seem to abide by the USDA government recommendations.*


----------



## alblancher (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff,

The problem arises when someone assumed to be an authority doesn't mention the risks they are taking or more importantly the risks you are taking by following their direction.


----------



## bbally (Aug 22, 2010)

And it is amplified when those people then poke fun at the code as if it is to be followed by those who don't know.  Which leads to a disregard for safety practices.

Jeff, I understand what you are saying and won't bother again on the food network attitude toward food safety.  But the web does equalize ALL miss information.

USDA does allow for soft cooked eggs.  If removed from the fridge, and cooked and served immediately.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you 
Jeff for that post. 
 


TulsaJeff said:


> Bbally,
> 
> I completely understand that however, I do not want this forum to be the place that sets that record straight unless we can do it in a very respectful manner with absolutely no character assassination.
> Everyone,
> ...


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to tip my hat to Alblancher.  I know that since joining the SMF my knowledge of food safety (as viewed through the eyes of the USDA) has grown dramatically.  I too, often have trouble figuring out how to be polite and "pass" on something someone else has cooked because I find the preperation to be suspect at best.  This in many ways has made enjoying a meal made by someone else a bit of a challenge.  But more importantly I know that what I'm doing and what I'm teaching other smokers (here and friends that I smoke with) usually errs on the side of caution.

Now about Alton.  I have a ton of respect for this guy.  He's like many of us, only on steroids.  His career started out as a cinematographer. He took his knowledge of television production and his love of food and combined those two things and launched a

career that few can rival in the world of TV food shows.  His methods and tastes are a little eclectic if not eccentric.  Yes Mr. Brown and the Food Netwok (include all other personalities and shows/networks here) have some responsibility to pass along food safety information.  However, these all of these shows have a goal of showing the viewer a final product in a manner that is enjoyable or entertaining to watch. 

With nearly every ingredient they could run through an entire litany of food safety dos and don'ts.  There simply isn't time.  Alton in particular does often tend to poo-poo conventional USDA safety procedures in favor of what many would consider "conventional" cooking methods.  See comments above about runny eggs, clear chicken juices, etc.  We've lost some good and not-so-good members here at the SMF over the very topic of USDA Regulations vs. "Traditional" Cooking Methods (also known as that's how my mom used to do it).

There's really no benefit to us condemning or condoning a TV personality.  If I may so bold as to make a recommendation...if you see a TV show related to cooking where the host specifically says something that you know is wrong per USDA standards.  Start a thread that says what show you saw and what specifically was done that was wrong.  But know that if you're going to do this, there are enough folks on here who will call you out if you are wrong.  I think we have an obligation to say something like "Jim on Chicken Lovers of Chicken TV said it's perfectly safe to eat raw chicken that has been sitting at room temperature all night".  This is an extreme example, but hopefully you get the point. 

Enjoy your meals.  Enjoy learning new stuff from food TV shows.  But don't take them as gospel.

This rant is done.    :)


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2010)

No pointing here, I'm still praying for the unfortunate. Name calling is High School.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry but that is just plain funny............and i don't care who you are.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2010)

Pandemonium - now that I have my screen cleaned and my keyboard dried off, I am back to liking you - That is some funny chit you posted my friend - Once the ASNER ( Accute Spontandous Nasal Reflex) has cleaned up I am still laughin


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 23, 2010)

Scar I didnt know I was on your S list? ohh well cant please everyone lol glad you laughed


----------



## bbally (Aug 23, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> alton aint scared heck last week he ate raw eggs off his


I am looking this up now, but I am sure the food code does not allow this


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2010)

It never hurts to give your eggs a quick wash (soap & water) and store them in something other than the tray you got them in.  Anything icky on the outside of an egg can get to the insides when you cack it.

-Princess


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 23, 2010)

If you are the nervous type use Egg Beaters. They are pasteurized, with zero fat and zero cholesterol. They make one godawful deviled egg though...

Oh, and don't bother about that taste thing. If you want to believe they taste bad they will. I'll trade being taken off cholesterol reducing meds for a little real egg flavor any day.

By the way, the same goes for vegan mayonnaise. It tastes fine once you get past the "it's vegan - must be crap" mindset. I think it actually performs better in a lot of recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't bash ***** *****. I bash some of his practices, like brining pork belly with salt & no cure for 3 days. Then cold smoking it for 5 to 7 hours, and calling it Bacon That just plain is not safe, and anyone who tells others that it is safe deserves to be bashed. If that happens to be ***** *****---So be it. (Xin Loi)

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Aug 23, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> If you are the nervous type use Egg Beaters. They are pasteurized, with zero fat and zero cholesterol. They make one godawful deviled egg though...


not sure if it is available to the public but there are also pasturized whole eggs in the shell.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2010)

People Jeff has said he does not want people called out on this site therefore maybe correct the procedure but lets leave out the names. Lets also remember this is a family friendly site.


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2010)

I can get them at my grocery store, but they are 3 to 4 times the price what I pay to Buy Local.  If I were making hollandaise sauce or caesar dressing, I might spring for the extra?

-Princess


chefrob said:


> not sure if it is available to the public but there are also pasturized whole eggs in the shell.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 23, 2010)

I grow my own eggs, and feel safe to eat them runny, in fact I can't stand eggs from the grocery store now. But I always wash the eggs with dawn dish detergent and place them in the fridge immediately. My prayers go out to the people whom are sick from the bad eggs.

I am with Jeff on this one, I don't think it is our duty to call anybody out on there food safety practices. But I also see why some would, when you are a public figure your actions are scrutinized, that is just plain fact.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> Scar I didnt know I was on your S list? ohh well cant please everyone lol glad you laughed


The only time you were on my list is when I was wiping the screen and keyboard off and the fact that you made me waste good vodka


----------



## chefrob (Aug 23, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The only time you were on my list is when I was wiping the screen and keyboard off and the fact that you made me waste good vodka


he's lying.......don't believe him!

gary is too cheep to spring for good vodka!


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 23, 2010)

gary's my name too and yes i am also i too cheap for the good stuff


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Post Jeff, I have eatin eggs over easy for over 40 Yrs! It's just my way; I challenge anyone to name anything the GOV has set as a standard and actually worked? How did people survive before Big Brother?


----------



## princess (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say the FDA works. I would be very concerned about our food without it. Tragedies like this one would be far more common if farmers weren't forced to spend money on making food safer.

It's all about responsibility.  If farmers followed FDA regulation *to the letter* instead of cutting corners just to cut costs, then things like this wouldn't happen. Know your farmer. Know how he/she treats her chickens. If you don't know where your food came from, then you take the risk of not knowing whether or not that farm is producing food products that are safe to eat.

I love my soft poached eggs, but I didn't feel comfortable eating them when I was pregnant. I simply did not trust it enough. I have to be responsible too.

-Princess


raptor700 said:


> Great Post Jeff, I have eatin eggs over easy for over 40 Yrs! It's just my way; I challenge anyone to name anything the GOV has set as a standard and actually worked? How did people survive before Big Brother?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 24, 2010)

Dude I am so glad you are back!  YOU are the MAN!

SOB


----------



## diesel (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been sick for the last week and a half.  I ate the batter of some brownie mix that my wife was making.  I have done this since I was a kid and never got sick.  I will probably still do it but not for some time.

Not sure if I have Salmonella?  I have had the symptoms and it is pretty bad.  I plan on going to the doc if it doesn't clear up in the next few days.  I cannot lie, it has been pretty rough and I have missed some days of work. 

Based on the recall information the eggs we have are not included.  We usually by them fresh local from a farmer down the road from the house but my wife went to a store and picked them up this time.  

As for Alton,  I will have to watch some of his shows to catch up.  I do use his method on "dry aging" steak.  It works pretty good and have done it several times. 

This has been a good read and I enjoy that fact that everyone can debate a topic like this and still go back to helping one another in the wonderful world of smoking meat. 

Oh ya.. and even after getting sick I don't think I will ever stop licking the batter from home made brownies.  : )


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2010)

between 1/2 and 3/4 BILLION eggs recalled now.


----------



## princess (Aug 24, 2010)

Jack DeCoster's name needs to go down in history as the Man of A Half A Billion Eggs... What a total jerk.


eman said:


> between 1/2 and 3/4 BILLION eggs recalled now.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 24, 2010)

If and I say if some of the reports I've read about that one farm are correct its amazing that it was still allowed to operate. I think a big part of the problem is too many agencies and none of them seem to do the job. Supposedly the last time the USDA inspector was there he didn't inspect anything because there was another USDA inspector there but he was only there to inspect one particular thing and he didn't look at anything else then of course the FDA is supposed to inspect the facilities but they hadn't been there in quite awhile because they claim they don't have the resources to inspect them all like they are supposed to. Sounds like lots of blaming the other person or agency with none of them actually doing their job and of course the farm itself being the biggest part of the problem


----------



## chefrob (Aug 24, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Sounds like lots of blaming the other person or agency with none of them actually doing their job and of course the farm itself being the biggest part of the problem


you remember the game as a kid.........it's called hot pota.........i mean who's the rotten egg.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Princess said:


> I'd say the FDA works. I would be very concerned about our food without it. Tragedies like this one would be far more common if farmers weren't forced to spend money on making food safer.
> 
> It's all about responsibility.  If farmers followed FDA regulation *to the letter* instead of cutting corners just to cut costs, then things like this wouldn't happen. Know your farmer. Know how he/she treats her chickens. If you don't know where your food came from, then you take the risk of not knowing whether or not that farm is producing food products that are safe to eat.
> 
> ...


I think what you'll find is that the vast majority of the time the issue isn't the farmers, but the processors.


----------



## princess (Aug 25, 2010)

Point taken. Pretend my whole post replaces all instances of "farmers" with "farmers/processors." 

Regardless, they (and the FDA, and the USDA) all need to be doing the job better!!  You know, I know plenty of good workers who are currently unemployed who would LOVE the chance to do a job right and do a job well. Maybe the FDA and USDA could hire them!!

-Princess


AK1 said:


> I think what you'll find is that the vast majority of the time the issue isn't the farmers, but the processors.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2010)

This whole who did what thing reminds me of every modern disaster that I have personally experienced.  Katrina, the recent oil spill, the mine disaster, this egg recall.  The one common thread is that someone can point their finger at someone else and say "if they had done their job my incompetence would not have been the reason for the disaster".  This is a sad statement of our society and ourselves.  Last week my loving wife was cutting grass on our new riding mower and caught up some bird netting in the blades, this was after I picked it all up and placed it in the driveway.  Her first words where "it's not my fault".  After I came back to earth I calmly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  explained to her that it "was her fault".   Later she came to her senses and admitted that if she had not tried to cut the driveway that close to the netting I wouldn't have had to spend 2 hours taking apart the mower deck. I can work with and understand people that are courageous enough to admit that they made a mistake.


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 25, 2010)

Heard this morning on NPR that the Senate is going to introduce a new food bill.  Sounds to me like we dont need new rules just someone in the USDA and the FDA need to follow and enforce the rules we already have....


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah sounds like the FDA dropped the ball on this one and went crying to congress saying they need more power.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As you stated already they need to enforce the rules already in place.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh before its over they'll probably create a whole new agency to screw things up even worse. It couldn't be so simple as a single agency that actually does its job can it?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 25, 2010)

Princess said:


> I'd say the FDA works. I would be very concerned about our food without it. Tragedies like this one would be far more common if farmers weren't forced to spend money on making food safer.
> 
> It's all about responsibility.  If farmers followed FDA regulation *to the letter* instead of cutting corners just to cut costs, then things like this wouldn't happen. Know your farmer. Know how he/she treats her chickens. If you don't know where your food came from, then you take the risk of not knowing whether or not that farm is producing food products that are safe to eat.
> 
> ...


I agree, it should be the peoples responsibility, not the GOVT. If we all starting eating more sustainable foods, and actually knew where our food was coming from (not just from some box store) then these issues would be greatly reduced. I buy all my meat from a farm down the road, or kill it myself. My eggs come from my back yard, my produce comes from there also. The only thing I cant get local is most fruits and nuts, which I buy organic from a trusted source. People need to stop leaning on the government to fix things that is not their job......it is the peoples.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 25, 2010)

alblancher said:


> This whole who did what thing reminds me of every modern disaster that I have personally experienced.  Katrina, the recent oil spill, the mine disaster, this egg recall.  The one common thread is that someone can point their finger at someone else and say "if they had done their job my incompetence would not have been the reason for the disaster".  This is a sad statement of our society and ourselves.  Last week my loving wife was cutting grass on our new riding mower and caught up some bird netting in the blades, this was after I picked it all up and placed it in the driveway.  Her first words where "it's not my fault".  After I came back to earth I calmly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was your fault for not putting the netting far enough away from the edge of the driveway
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I say that tongue in cheek, but it illustrates how these various agencies work. It seems to me that they all just look within their jurisdiction, and miss the big picture, then try to blame others when things go wrong.

Don't worry, this isn't unique to the US, we have the same here in Canada.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 25, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> I agree, it should be the peoples responsibility, not the GOVT. If we all starting eating more sustainable foods, and actually knew where our food was coming from (not just from some box store) then these issues would be greatly reduced. I buy all my meat from a farm down the road, or kill it myself. My eggs come from my back yard, my produce comes from there also. The only thing I cant get local is most fruits and nuts, which I buy organic from a trusted source. People need to stop leaning on the government to fix things that is not their job......it is the peoples.


I do agree with you, but like you I have that option. Unfortunately, not everybody has that option.

That's where this whole regulation thing comes into play. If I don't have the option of going to a farmer, or local packer, I should be able to go to the local supermarket, etc, and be able to buy a piece of meat that I'm sure is safe.


----------



## bbally (Aug 25, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> I agree, it should be the peoples responsibility, not the GOVT. If we all starting eating more sustainable foods, and actually knew where our food was coming from (not just from some box store) then these issues would be greatly reduced. I buy all my meat from a farm down the road, or kill it myself. My eggs come from my back yard, my produce comes from there also. The only thing I cant get local is most fruits and nuts, which I buy organic from a trusted source. People need to stop leaning on the government to fix things that is not their job......it is the peoples.


I am not for more government regulation.  But we do need a place that collects information to analyse what safety systems work and what fails.  It is not possible to expect a population as large as the USA's to understand food chain safety to a level when less then 4.2 percent of the population works to feed the entire population with a surplus.  Best Practices and regulations insuring best practices are the only way.  Cause when it fails 750 million eggs are out there.... so immediate reaction to a failure of the food safety system is always required to ensure an improving and safe food supply system.  To ignore those failures is to put people at risk.  Especially people with know real knowledge of the food supply chain.


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Aug 25, 2010)

550,000,000 eggs (so far)....1,300 reported illness cases...  Math says .0236%  or 1 in 5,000 or 1 egg of every 417 dozen of the eggs have caused a problem so far.   I certainly don't want to make light of the situation, but I almost feel like the media and such is really hyping this for the story.  and it can be resolved, even though many folks do not like thoroughly cooked eggs...me being one of them....by simply cooking them through (per USDA guidelines)!  I have asked about it at a few breakfast establishments as to their source, and if it was in doubt I would have probably ordered something else.  people get salmonellla from lots of places....every year there is a big turtle display at our local fair, "come pet the turtles", and a few always end up sick.  Common sense reigns supreme here too...wash the hands!


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> Heard this morning on NPR that the Senate is going to introduce a new food bill.  Sounds to me like we dont need new rules just someone in the USDA and the FDA need to follow and enforce the rules we already have....


Great, just what we need! Now there food experts as well as economists! Lord help us! What don't they know?


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh let me guess..Food Czar?


----------



## monty (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, folks, it has been a while since I been around and it seems that I must contrubute to a subject near and dear to me. First of all, and this is just my two cents, any carrying on and commenting here in the forum is just plain lost. Why not write, email or call the show's producer when you disagree with content provided by the star?

And, better yet, those folks depend on advertising to pay the bills. Contact their sponsors and let them know you are displeased with the content provided and that you will not purchase their products unless or until there are changes made. Hit'em im the wallet to get their attention.

I do agree that we should publish here that we have found some errors, in our opinion, committed on these shows. We do have a responsibility to our membership, our family, to see that the record is straight. But if we want to go for blood, spill it in the proper direction and go to the source. Till that happenes nothing happens!

I produce a large amount of eggs which I sell locally and every single egg is inspected and all are sanitized by curent standards and I am proud that we put out a good safe product to our friends, neighbors and especially for ourselves. Now, if someone was to claim that one of my farm's eggs caused illness to someone and only published that in a letter to the editor of a newspaper which I do not read where's the benefit? My address and phone number is on every carton of eggs that goes outta here. I have yet to have a complaint and I have to reasonably assume that all is well with my customers. The fact that demand outstrips my production capacity at the moment speaks for itself.

Hope I have made a sensible point here.

Cheers!

Monty


----------



## eman (Aug 28, 2010)

Well , looks like they heve traced the illness back to contaminated feed.  (per news blurb on local news).

 Now i have never raised fowl ,But seems to me that if its the feed then it doesn't matter how clean and sanitary you facilities are you still have the bacteria in your birds and eggs (from the feed) Wrong or right???


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

eman said:


> Well , looks like they heve traced the illness back to contaminated feed.  (per news blurb on local news).
> 
> Now i have never raised fowl ,But seems to me that if its the feed then it doesn't matter how clean and sanitary you facilities are you still have the bacteria in your birds and eggs (from the feed) Wrong or right???


I think I heard something about rat or mouse droppings in their feed. Then the bad stuff gets into the chicken & her eggs, AND the chicken droppings. Then the other chickens eat that & it just keeps on going.

I think we should feed them Tender Quick. Then the chickens & their eggs would be pre-cured. Save a lot of steps at our end, if you want to smoke 'em low & slow!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alblancher (Aug 28, 2010)

I look forward to learning more about this once they get a better handle on the problem.  Seems to me that bacteria on the feed would be destroyed, isolated by the chicken's digestive system or the chicken would be sick from the salmonella.   If the bad bugs pass through the chicken still viable and gets on the eggs as the chicken defecates then the problem is that the eggs where not properly washed.  If the feed produced salmonella laden dust that got deposited on the outside of the chicken and onto the eggs there again we go to improper washing of the eggs before packaging.

If the eggshell is permeable to the bacteria infections could get into the edible portion of the eggs possibly making washing ineffective.

Do we have reports of the chickens being sick?  Are chickens not affected by salmonella?

This whole thing just sounds like the final answers haven't been determined yet.  Trying to understand how a bacteria laden feed can affect the edible portion of the egg.

Al


----------



## squirrel (Aug 29, 2010)

Sure does make me happy that I raise my own!


----------



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Sure does make me happy that I raise my own!


Couple barred rocks?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes Brian, barred rocks are some of the finest home chickens to have, very easy to maintain. Unlike the blonde buff, she's a meany, what's up with the mean blonde girls?


----------



## bbally (Aug 30, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Yes Brian, barred rocks are some of the finest home chickens to have, very easy to maintain. Unlike the blonde buff, she's a meany, what's up with the mean blonde girls?


My daughter and son raised them for 4 H for years.  Barred Rocks where the best.... Anacona was a good second.  But the barred rocks also made great fly tying feathers!


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 7, 2010)

Monty said:


> Well, folks, it has been a while since I been around and it seems that I must contrubute to a subject near and dear to me. First of all, and this is just my two cents, any carrying on and commenting here in the forum is just plain lost. Why not write, email or call the show's producer when you disagree with content provided by the star?
> 
> And, better yet, those folks depend on advertising to pay the bills. Contact their sponsors and let them know you are displeased with the content provided and that you will not purchase their products unless or until there are changes made. Hit'em im the wallet to get their attention.
> 
> ...


Yeppers.  Vote with your checkbook.  Indeed it may be the only thing anyone will ever listen to.  However I have a feeling that unless a whole lot of us do it it will be lost in the shuffle



 


Diesel said:


> I have been sick for the last week and a half.  I ate the batter of some brownie mix that my wife was making.  I have done this since I was a kid and never got sick.  I will probably still do it but not for some time.
> 
> Not sure if I have Salmonella?  I have had the symptoms and it is pretty bad.  I plan on going to the doc if it doesn't clear up in the next few days.  I cannot lie, it has been pretty rough and I have missed some days of work.
> 
> ...


Bummer man, hope you get better soon


----------

